# 2018 Ostara/spring secret reaper



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here we go, the first reaper of 2018!!!
Sign up starts January 18, 2018, and runs to February 15, 2018.
Shipping deadline is March 15, 2018
value of gifts should be $20.00 give or take a few 
Gifts can be home made, store bought or a mixture of both, depending on your victims list

The theme of this reaper is Ostara, or spring, Easter, St Patrick's Day, magical items, and of course Halloween!!

you must get a tracking number and PM bethene with it, also make sure to post when you receive your gifts so your reaper know that they arrived.
If you agree, PM Bethene with your address, likes and dislikes list, and also if you wish to stay in the USA for shipping, Canada or anywhere.

Thank you , and have fun!!!!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in! Thanks Bethene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! Any more takers??


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Come on guys! You know you want too! It's gonna be awesome to the max with a healthy side of groovy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah , what McBernes said!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come on all, there has to be more that want to join the reaper!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Still plenty of time everybody! Come and sign up!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay. I haven't been on in a long, long time, but want to get back into everything. Life's been busy (not to mention I had a child during the time I've been gone!), but I'm trying to make time for the things that make me happy. Plus, my daughter LOVES Halloween as much as I do. I didn't realize we were doing multiple Secret Reapers a year. Nice! I'll join for this one.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome back, digbugsgirl and congrats on having a baby! Yeah, there is the Main Reaper and the 2nd Main Reaper...both in the late Summer/Early Fall before Halloween...then, they have the Winter Reaper, a Spring Reaper and then various mini and/or single item Reapers sometimes happen during the in between times whenever someone has the time to start one, too.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks!

Good to know. When I was last here, I only remember the two Reapers closer to Halloween. It's nice to have more during the year to keep the "spirit" alive!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome back digbugsgirl! Congrats on your little one! I hope that you join us in reaper!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Bethene. I most certainly will. I loved doing those every year. My daughter loves Halloween, too, and she'd be so excited to get those packages.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No one else wants to play? So far only 2 of us I know more said that they wanted to play


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wish I could, as I love the Spring Reaper, but a full reaper is over my price range, right now. I'll probably have to wait until the Main Reaper to do a reaper, again.

I hope you get more sign ups, though! Usually, a good amount of people play this one...where is everyone?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We normally love the reaps. We love being creative and in turn seeing what our reapers do for us but alas the cost of shipping has gotten out of hand. I feel that really is cramping our creativity to stay within a certain size and weight to afford the shipping. Then the USPS tracking for us has been sketchy I've had several packages go nowhere they were intended according to tracking.... thankfully the reaping gods made sure they did get where they were suppose to but tracking said different. Lastly not to look a gift horse in the mouth but our last 2 reaps we had very very very late shippers... all of that has really taken the fun out of it for us. I am sitting on the fence and we still have time to change our mind and join... we'll see. 

I will say numbers are down across the board. I do all the card exchanges here and we were just lamenting how few join in even those these days. Back in 2015 I had 16 on my Vampy Valentine list This year only 6.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do agree with the shipping issues! I am more than willing to help some one out by keeping your victim close to you, I have had several over the years ask me that. 
As far as the late shipping goes, if some one lets me know why and what the problem is ,while not great, can be dealt with, there have been folks with very good reasons, severe illness, deaths in the family, accidents,etc. I am so sorry that you have had such issues with gifts arriving so late, Stinkerbell, , 

I hope that both the card exchanges and reapers are not a dying thing, it is such a fun way to get to know our fellow forum members!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was often one of the ones who had to be matched with someone close to be able to afford shipping for a full reaper box. Now that the shipping prices have gone up, yet again, at the beginning of the year, I pretty much can't afford to ship a decent sized box to anywhere...even close by places. I am not sure I'll ever be able to afford a big reaper, ever again. I struggle shipping small boxes, now...
 
Heck, even the cost of stamps has gone up...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes shipping has gotten so pricey, I've had reaps where it's cost more to ship then the gift cost. Many years ago I stopped sending Christmas gifts to family I was spending more on the shipping then the gifts. I then chose to send gift cards for what I would have spent PLUS what the shipping might have been. In the end we we all ended up sending equal amounts to each other so we just plain stopped sending gifts altogether. Now the family gets the same handmade cards I send to all my Halloween exchange friends throughout the year. 

I don't want to go the way of "shopping online" to get the free shipping for me that takes something away from the reap. I am of the thought if I wanted to buy something off amazon I would have done so in the first place. I so much prefer second hand, homemade, semi-homemade or a rebuild. I love seeing the creative talents of everyone. I know not everyone feels they have a creative talent... Frog is a prime example yet he makes some great stuff when I force him too. I have always added purchasable things to my list for just those folks who want to save on shipping or feel they don't have a creative talent.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Not only has shipping gone up but am not joining because I am just burnt out needed a brake


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any one else?? McBernes and I are still going to play even if no one else does, but we would love more victims!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woohoo! I made it! Sending my PM now!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! 3 players!! Any more??


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Seriously thinking about it. 

Have been sick on and off since early fall. Good news is that I still have my gallbladder, bad news is that chocolate seemed to be the trigger of my problems.  So two months with no chocolate, no pain meds and a total change of eating habits and I feel pretty good. Still not up to paper mache yet, but think a reap might be a good reward for the five pounds I've lost this month.

I was a late shipper in the first reaper, but this one falls at a better time of the year for me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No chocolate, oh my! But glad you are feeling better! I hope you can join us!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Think I will, but need to work on my list


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Valentine's day to all! Happy you will join us LIzzy! Remember to get your information to me by tomorrow night, I usually wait until the next morning to call it done....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Valentines Day!

Bethene, I just sent you my info so I'm officially in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, digbugsgirl says she is joining too, so we at least have enough so we don't know who are person actually is


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I Will get you your victims tomorrow!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't wait! I like the idea of a small exchange. Should be lots of fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Every one should have their victim, we ended up with 6 reapers/victims. Digbugsgirl and Hallorenescene joined last minute!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checked my inbox and haven't received a victim yet.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Corrected that!! So I believe that it's all good!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Got my victim friday! I've already got some ideas to start on!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found a crucial "ingredient" for one project at the thrift store today. Let hubby make the final decision on the color and hope to begin tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too found some goodies at a thrift store!! Now to getting to redo them to fit my victim!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I'm at a standstill on one project.  Wednesday is town day so I'll get what I need to finish it up then.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you guys send your Victims!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got several projects in the works, hopefully what I see in my mind turns out in the real world


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Did some painting today!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I often use the reaper exchanges to try out new ideas and techniques and this time is no exception. I've put things together, tore things apart, came dangerously close to saying words I don't want to say with a toddler in the house and basically thought about banging my head against the wall a few times. So today I stand back and look at my progress and am really quite happy (amazed, to be honest) at how everything's turning out. That's a good thing because I plan to make another one too! 

Oh, and here's a teaser from one of my projects


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Frantically trying to finish some things. I've got some molds to make and not a whole lot of time to make them lol! Here's a teaser pic:


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what you guys get.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

OOH I want to see pictures ♥


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Boy we've been a quiet bunch this time!  My iPad quit charging and I've been trying to access the site through my phone which, which is a total nightmare!  

My daughter is supposed to have her last physical therapy session today but it's snowing pretty good right now so we may be cancelling. Still need to finish up one project and hoped to get to the thrift store today to see if I could find a few extras.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't know how this happened,the 1st 2 posts got reposted!! 
Anyway, shipping deadline is tomorrow, if you need a bit more time, just let me know what is going on!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shipping deadline is tomorrow, let me know if you are going to be a bit late!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I made it! I don't think I've ever been such a lousy reaper, but I got it mailed on time!

Confession - I *almost* forgot about this! I had a moment of panic on Tuesday when I remembered and dug out my printout of my victim & their list. Whew!

In the last month, I joined the VFW and was accepted on the County Sheriff's Mounted Division Search & Rescue team! So between the tons of training I still need to do for SAR and the truckloads (HA! I work for a trucking company!!) of overtime at work, the kid's dance competitions, and life in general - brain fart!

That being said, I'm personally not 100% happy with what my victim is getting. There's a definite lack of creativity, but I stuck with the likes list so hopefully it won't be all bad!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I was evidently reaped yesterday! Package left at my MIL's house and kind of upset that she didn't call one of use yesterday so we could have picked it up on the way home.  Not sure who my reaper is, though I can rule out three of you for sure because I know your addresses from previous reapers and card exchanges.  Will get pictures posted as soon as I find the adapter for the camera card in the phone, but the little one and I are both very happy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see everyone's gifts, some are in route, some mailing beginning of the week!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Finally got my victim's box in the mail!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I just found one thing that didn't get put into my victim's box.  

I promise pics will be coming! My phone went missing and thankfully my mom found it under her couch a while ago. I'll pick it up tomorrow evening and hopefully get the pictures up.  Still no clue as to who my reaper is.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Received my package! Thanks, Lisa! I already have a placed picked out for the gnome.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped! I will get pictures posted asap!!!!!!! Loving it all!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG! I got reaped (yesterday - sorry!) I’ll post pics soon, but I have to tell you about the cutest freakin’ handmade bunnies I’ve ever seen! <3<3!! Love them!! And a Chuck (my skeleton mascot) sized egg and a new outfit for him, too! I know there is something else but I’m not home - 
Ok, not sure who my reaper was, but Joseph, I love everything! Thanks so much!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

You are very welcome lisa48317! I'm glad you like the bunnies! They were fun to make, I just wish I had had time for more.
Also, I got a box in the mail today! I'll post pics as soon as I can. It was stickers and light up jewelry that my daughter loved. There was also a little doll that is just awesome! Thank you to my Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A huge thank you to Lizzy Borden for my fabulous reaper gifts. First is a quilted wall hanging she made for me of the wicked witch ,it's so cool, such detailed work! Next is some of the trims, pearls and seashells I received. The next 3 pictures are of the adorable little fairy garden figurines, they are too precious for words!! Then comes the little fairy bridge and the tiniest, sweetest little doll!!! More trims and beads, next is several fabric pieces, several of which will make great fairy wings!! Ribbon roses ,ribbon pieces,and jewelry that I will be able to use with doll crafting, and also the most adorable little table and stools for a fairy garden!!!! As well as a tiny cup for my doll crafting, thank you so much Lizzy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reaps, so far, everyone!!! I love all the garden items like the Fairy Garden pieces, the gnome holding the sunflower and bird and the wildflowers! Awesome Wicked Witch quilt, too! I can't wait to see the rest of the pics!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

YAY! Got two more boxes in the mail today! I work part time teaching and part time in a grocery store, so I've been on the go since 6:30 am today and I just got home about a half hour ago. I'll open my boxes tomorrow and post the pics from all three boxes tomorrow, I just wanted my reaper to know the boxes made it here.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are the pics!

















































Thank you SO MUCH! So many awesome things! My own set of rune stones, a tooth fairy that is incredible!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey everyone. Some really nice gifts there. Stinker. Im very sorry about ruining your fun by shipping late. I join with the most ernest meanings. And then get behind. And now im late again. I guess maybe i ahould just watch from the sidelines.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Mcbernes. Glad you like your gift. There is another package in the mail. You should get it today or tomorrow. And i have another to send out as soon as i find a box. The little doll is a voodoo doll. The pin i sent in the runes box.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know that you feel bad,but don't not play!!! I say right in the information that if you let you know you have problems, to let you know and we can work with it, and you have always sent, which is more than I can say for others....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are the two signs bethie painted for my fairy garden


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks bethie. I love playing. Its just i never know when im going to get hit with double shifts because someone doesnt show up. And it weard me out. Here is the kitchen witch bethie painted. I LOVE it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I had such good luck with my pallet garden last year i plan on putting down a fourth pallet. That means i need more trinkets. Here is a snail. A solar hedge hog. And an angel wind chime.. Bethie knows me well. Im loving everything.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

And a cute pair of slippers. i live in those. And i adore jewelry. a key with a wing. I have earrings that match. A cross necklace. I love cross necklaces. I have a few but one can never have to many. A blue bracelet that matches a blouse i just bought. And my fave of the jewelry. An Owl. Diamond. Wing Necklace. Locket. I will put a picture in it. And last but not least. A witch window solar. I have a window full of these. I love them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

McBernes, great gifts! I love those rune stones and the little broom!

Hallorenscene, lovely gifts! I love those fairy garden signs and the kitchen witch sign!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Then bethie took an older jewelry box and steam punked it. It turned out amazing. I love it. Its very roomy inside


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Its very roomy inside


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

And i got this hand carved out of wood witch in a black bag. She is awesome. She will be put with my hand carved monkey and troll


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

And some moonflower seeds. They will be planted in the fairy garden. And the cute box that will come in handy for jewelry combos


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are missing some of the gift pictures, can't wait to see what every one received!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you so much again Hallorenescene! I got another box in the mail! Some cool Halloween ribbon!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Good. You got one more box coming. Its a grand finale . im sending it tomorrow. Im so sorry im so late. Hope you still enjoy the box


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I guess I'm not too late to the party! I've been meaning to post my gift pics from McBernes! 

Chuck's new shirt - my husband just raised his eyebrows & shook his head, but I think it's hilarious!







We had way too much fun the the giant blue egg at Easter (my family can be pervs  )
and the crows are sitting on top of my grandfather clock as I write this!







And the bunnies.... OMG, look at the bunnies!

LOOK AT THEM!!!







They are so stinkin' cute - I love them! 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those bunnies are adorable!!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@Hallorenescene: you're spoiling me so much lol! Don't stress about being late, it happens. You've sent such awesome stuff already!
@lisa48317: I'm so glad you like the bunnies! I wish I had had time for more! I rarely sculpt anything cute, but I had fun making them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Cute bunnies lisa. Mcbernes nice job


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Mcbernes. Did you get your package today. If not should be tomorrow


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

It came a couple of hours ago. I'm trying to finish up some pieces for my etsy store and cook dinner. I'm savoring the anticipation. It's a huge box! I'll post pics soonest. Thank you again hallorenecene!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey. Mcberned. You ever gonna post pics


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry it's taken so long to post pics. Another incredible box!




























I really appreciate the thoughtfulness that went into putting these boxes together! Everything was incredible! I particularly like the box that had the little round music box in it and the gnome! The bottle with the shells in it didn't survive shipping, but I did save the shells that were in it and the cork that was in the bottle. Thank you very much Hallorenescene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love that box!!! So cool, and that witches ball, always wanted to make one but haven't yet....the troll/gnome is pretty awesome great reap!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been popping in and check out the reaps wow looks like there were some great ones. 

Thinking I might be up for the next one the rest made me antsy. Will there be a Mid-Summer reap? or do I need to wait to the Big One?


----------

